# Motor Swap



## RiCHie8IIIG (Mar 3, 2009)

just wanted to know if and s4(b5) motor can fit in and 1.8t(b5)


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Motor Swap (RiCHie8IIIG)*

Of course, its the same car after all. I recommend the 6spd to go with it.


----------

